# Eure bemerkenswerte Statistiken



## Cebroc (23. Juli 2010)

Postet eure bessten  Statistiken!!

Meine sind:

Duelle gewonnen 1456
Duelle verloren 	634
jeden Tag 1 Duell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Erhaltene Embleme des Heldentums 2047

zu Anfangs Wotkl sehr viele Raids und inis besucht.


freu mich schon auf eure aussergewöhnlichen Statistiken.


----------



## Cebroc (23. Juli 2010)

Falsches Forum Ist mir jetzt Peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Könnte ein Moderator den Thread schnell zu Allgemein verschieben 

danke!!


----------



## Wiikend (23. Juli 2010)

Lv 19 pvp char (mittlerweile gelöscht =( kp why glaube der platz war voll ) hatte um die 70k ehre ^^ geht zwar noch weiter aber es reicht mir^^


----------



## ZAM (23. Juli 2010)

Rechner und Konsolen seit: 7. Lebensjahr
Erstes System: Pong Konsole
Zocke seit: 1989 (Pong Konsole + Atari 2600)
Erstes selbstständig gekauftes Spiel: snake rattle n roll (NES)
Aktiv gespielt auf: PC, C64, Amiga 500, Atari 2600, Atari 7800, Pong Konsole, Neo Geo, SNES, NES, Master System, Mega Drive, Sega CD, Phillips CDi, Playstation, Playstation 2, XBOX, XBOX360
Im Internet unterwegs seit: 1997
Erster Kontakt mit dem "Internet: Keine Ahnung, war irgendwas mit Akkustikkoppler und MUDs *g*
Erstes, echtes Modem: 14.4er
Spiele aktuell im Besitz: 298 (30 Konsole, Rest: PC)
Davon durchgespielt: 80%

Achja wow-kram...
WoW seit: US Closed Beta irgendwann anno 2004


----------



## Zospie (23. Juli 2010)

31 Tode durch Fallschaden... als Mage!
&#8364;: wuhuu first after ZAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wertzû (23. Juli 2010)

Cebroc schrieb:


> Postet eure bessten Statistiken!!
> 
> Meine sind:
> 
> ...



viel?

2483 duelle
112 verloren

5783 Erhaltene embleme


----------



## Zanny (23. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> 2483 duelle
> 112 verloren


Wuhu da hat mal wieder jemand Duelle gegen Gegner ohne den Hauch einer Chance gemacht und brüstet sich jetzt damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zospie (23. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wuhu da hat mal wieder jemand Duelle gegen Gegner ohne den Hauch einer Chance gemacht und brüstet sich jetzt damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immerhin hat er so viele Gegner gefunden das ja auch schon bemerkenswert ^^
&#8364;: Ich weiß ist offtopic, aber hat jemand das gleiche prob das Sony Vegas sche*ße hart laggt? kennt wer ne Lösung ggn das laggen?


----------



## Cebroc (23. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> viel?
> 
> 2483 duelle
> 112 verloren
> ...



WOW!!!!

Deine Duell Statistik ist echt super

Frostmagier??


----------



## Zospie (23. Juli 2010)

Cebroc schrieb:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> Deine Duell Statistik ist echt super
> 
> Frostmagier??



Wie man schon ein Frostmage sein muss um ne gute duellstat zu haben... immer diese vorurteile.


----------



## Philine (23. Juli 2010)

Benutzte Flugrouten 3920 beim Jäger

Ehrenhafte Siege insgesamt 12125 beim Priester

und die anderen Chars haben noch nix berauschendes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juli 2010)

Da sage man mal, ein Schurke sei kein Heiler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Höchste gewirkte Heilung 106194
- Heilung durchgeführt insgesamt 7588402
...................................

Im RL ist meine beste Statistik, daß ich nun bald 16 clean lebe,
mit 41 noch aussehe wie 25 ... ^^

greetz & gn8


----------



## Cebroc (23. Juli 2010)

Zospie schrieb:


> Wie man schon ein Frostmage sein muss um ne gute duellstat zu haben... immer diese vorurteile.



War kein Vorurteil

hab bisher auf meinem Server nur einen Frostmagier mit so einer guten  Statistik gesehen(liegt warscheinlich daran das ich auf einem Pve Server bin)

deswegen komme ich gleich auf Frostmagier.


----------



## Acekill (23. Juli 2010)

da ich länger nicht mehr gespielt habe kann ich mich nicht mehr so gut erinnern aber ich weiß ungefähr noch 

von mein krieger 

hat 70 k kills im pvp ist 150 ma durch fallen gestorben wie viel ehre weiß ich nicht duelle hab ich 2500 ca verloren kp wie viele .was gibs noch intereassantes ... eig nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zospie (23. Juli 2010)

Cebroc schrieb:


> War kein Vorurteil
> 
> hab bisher auf meinem Server nur einen Frostmagier mit so einer guten  Statistik gesehen(liegt warscheinlich daran das ich auf einem Pve Server bin)
> 
> deswegen komme ich gleich auf Frostmagier.



Jaja, das sagen se alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja kann genauso gut affli lock warri healdrood... ohne probs machen... als wenn mages die beste klasse wären.


----------



## Kremlin (23. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Im RL ist meine beste Statistik, daß ich nun bald 16 clean lebe,
> mit 41 noch aussehe wie 25 ... ^^
> 
> greetz & gn8



pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Bosingwa (23. Juli 2010)

hi,

lustigerweise hab ich heute ne statitik entdeckt, die mir vorher nie aufgefallen war: "tode durch hogger". da stand bei mir eine 2^^

von den anderen chars wirds aber nicht verraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordxanatos (23. Juli 2010)

durch auktionen gesamt erhaltenes gold: ka es wechselt dauernd, mittlerweile zum sechsten mal hoch und runter aufm main, dummes limitding da, sieht so komisch aus wenns wieder von vorne anfängt^^


----------



## Holy Light (23. Juli 2010)

mein lvl 80 paladin hat maximale menge an jemals bessenem gold (kp ob das jetzt so heisst ^^) ~ 2800
UND episches fliegen ^^


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. Juli 2010)

Entzauberte Gegenstände - 6748

Beschwörungen angenommen -  359

Tode durch Stürze - 59

Tödlichster 10-Spieler-Schlachtzugsboss in Nordend - Sartharion (134)


----------



## Skylo (23. Juli 2010)

netter thread

LOLs insgesamt 268^^


----------



## Gatax (23. Juli 2010)

Mit 32 117 ws und 80 gewonnen. Als Ally.^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4p8fvgEYWk


----------



## Vindexa (23. Juli 2010)

Meine Hexe

Größte Menge jemals bessesenen Goldes: 1371 Gold

sie hat episches Fliegen btw ^^

Meine Paladina hat - obwohl sie nie was anderes als Tank oder Heiler war - doppelt soviel Schaden gemacht, wie erlitten.


----------



## Murinus (23. Juli 2010)

Tödlichster 25-Spieler-Schlachtzugsboss in Nordend Der Lichkönig (5)

Siege über den Lichkönig (Eiskrone, 25 Spieler) (12)

Siege über den Lichkönig (Heroische Eiskrone, 25 Spieler) (3) 

Tödlichster dungeon boss (-)


----------



## Silitria (23. Juli 2010)

Meine Statistik:



ICC 10: 12/12 und 9/12 Hardmode
ICC 25: 12/12 und 9/12 Hardmode

Und für die Leute die auf Gayscore stehten =D: 6150 circa!


----------



## Dröms (23. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Rechner und Konsolen seit: 7. Lebensjahr
> Erstes System: Pong Konsole
> Zocke seit: 1989 (Pong Konsole + Atari 2600)
> Erstes selbstständig gekauftes Spiel: snake rattle n roll (NES)
> ...



und die kuh ist lila weiss


----------



## MaexxDesign (23. Juli 2010)

ICC 10 12/12 HM 12/12
ICC 25 12/12 HM 11/12

GS 6348

Habe ich jetzt den Längsten ?
Oh bitte lass es so sein, sonst hat mein Leben und dieser Thread keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Xela95 (23. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Da sage man mal, ein Schurke sei kein Heiler.
> 
> - Höchste gewirkte Heilung 106194
> - Heilung durchgeführt insgesamt 7588402


Is das gut??? ^^
Höchste gewirkte Heilung: 2100000 (Undercityevent ftw)
Heilungen durchgeführt:182010532 (frag mich nicht wie man das ausschreibt xD)
Erlitterner Schaden insgesammt: 446101566
Verursachter Schaden insgesammt:2423454973
Alles mitm Dk!!! Auch die Heilung xD.
Ps : Ihr mit euren Billigwerten bei Tode durch Stürze.Ich bin imba mit 194 Toden durch Stürze. Haha erster bis jetzt ! ^^
Mfg Xela


----------



## Acabus (23. Juli 2010)

Entzauberte Gegenstände 	: 25.660
Durch Entzaubern pruduzierte Materialien : 54.181




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbads (23. Juli 2010)

Ehrenhafte Siege insgesamt 286421, 85365 lol gesagt und 4346 Duelle gewonnen. :-) lol!


----------



## Sinlow (23. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, irgendwie hat ZAM da mei lebenslauf gepostet, ausser das alles raus muss wo sega drauf steht... und mal ehrlich, wer konnte sich schon ne NeoGeo leisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine erste konsole war nen Pong konsole mit 5 versionen drauf UND einer light gun, mit der man ein beweglichen quadratischen punkt auf dem TV abschießen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstes selbstständig gekauftes Spiel: moon patrol für Atarai 2600 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (23. Juli 2010)

Am häufigsten konsumierte Nahrungsmittel:	 Bombenschnapper (2488)
Am häufigsten getöteter Kreaturentyl:	         Untote (84375)


----------



## Ultimo01 (23. Juli 2010)

Tode Durch Hogger: 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (23. Juli 2010)

Da fällt mir mein Vater ein...

Tode durch erschöpfung: 97... xD 

er spielt aber erst seit November oder so ^^


----------



## Casp (23. Juli 2010)

Dröms schrieb:


> und die kuh ist lila weiss



Haha =D


----------



## Dominau (23. Juli 2010)

Xela95 schrieb:


> Is das gut??? ^^
> Höchste gewirkte Heilung: 2100000 (Undercityevent ftw)
> Heilungen durchgeführt:182010532 (frag mich nicht wie man das ausschreibt xD)
> Erlitterner Schaden insgesammt: 446101566
> ...



Er ist aber ein Schurke. Und soweit ich Infomiert bin habe die keine Healspells.


----------



## yves1993 (23. Juli 2010)

Total deaths: 17666 --> Bin nicht umsonst WL <3 
Deaths from falling: 222 --> Ich hab das Roguetalent ebenfalls, von der Schippe Klippe springen! *hust*

Healthstones used: 15061 

Total Damage done: 4407682299 (4407k Millionen) 

aber noch verwunderlicher: Total Healing _done_ : 836859308 (836k Millionen) Wohlgemerkt: Bin seit ewigkeiten Destru.... Naja Petheal, Gesu + Rüssi heal regeln ;D 

Total Honorable Kills: 125644

Quests completed: 3056 

Battlegrounds played: 2500, davon 1036 Warsong (Battleground played the most) 

Arenas played: 4582
Arenas won: 2420

Duels won: 4156
Duels lost: 1983 

Talent tree respecs: 134 --> Gold spent on Talent tree respecs: 6560 G (Jaja die Patch 3.0 Zeiten wo ich am Tag mind. 2-3 Mal respecct habe wegen Dämo und Destro PvP oder PvE etc, die Phase ohne Dualspec eben^^

Total gold acquired : 201203 G 
Average gold earned per day: 314g

Flasks consumed: 7309 --> http://www.wowhead.com/item=47499 ftw!
Health potions used: 5541 --> http://www.wowhead.com/item=43569
Fel Armor und HS Macros regeln :>

Und zu guter Letzt: Total times LOL' d: 1337 (War keine Absicht, ich schwöre!!11 *hust*)


----------



## ...SKIP... (23. Juli 2010)

Tode durch Ertrinken: 4
Tode durch Hogger: 0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tode durch Erschöpfung: 14
Tode durch Stürze: 104
Tode durch Feuer oder Lava: 4

Also Ghul wiederauferstanden: 4! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quest abgeschlossen: 4707

und das EPISCHSTE am schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) : Anzahl der /ohgotts: 15277 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG SkipX


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (23. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das sidn mal groé zahlen *g*


----------



## Sevarine (23. Juli 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> Tödlichster 25-Spieler-Schlachtzugsboss in Nordend Der Lichkönig (5)
> 
> Siege über den Lichkönig (Eiskrone, 25 Spieler) (12)
> 
> ...



Ihr habt den LK auf HC nach 5 Versuchen gelegt?
____________________________________________

Heilung durchgeführt insgesamt: 2504903219
Höchste gewirkte Heilung: 8785350 (Keine Ahnung wo das gewesen sein soll)


----------



## wolfracht (23. Juli 2010)

Gold für Talentumverteilung ausgegeben: 15965


----------



## Taiklos (23. Juli 2010)

Erhaltene Embleme des Triumphs: 332
Erhaltene Embleme des Frosts: 335


----------



## Bobby Ross (23. Juli 2010)

verursachter Schaden insgesamt: 1.264.218.638 - viel oder wenig ? ^^


----------



## Noxmel (23. Juli 2010)

Huhu!

Abgeschlossene Quests: 6673

Benutzte Flugrouten: 6577

Anzahl des Musizierens auf der kleinsten Geige der Welt: 14


----------



## Indoras (23. Juli 2010)

Hi

Auf meinem Holy/Diszi Priest hab ich 2758584029 (2,75 Mrd) gewirkte Heilung, auch wenn ich ihm mal ganz dreist unterstelle, dass er kein Absorp mitrechnet.

Bin Schneider + VZ und habe 555 (Hurra Schnapszahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Schnittmuster und 478 VZ Formeln (wie viel habt ihr da so?)

Außerdem bin ich insgesamt 6576 mal gestorben, wobei die Statistik mit dem tödlichsten Boss lügt, bevor sich meine Raidgilde aufgelöst hatte, hatte ich sicher mehr wipes am LK hero.

Außerdem habe ich insgesamt 5897 Wotlk Embleme bekommen, wobei ich vermute dass die Statistik auch bei jedem runtertauschen die Embleme mitrechnet.

Achja insgesamt schon 1531 Manasrudel gemampft.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-statistics.xml?r=Shattrath&cn=Hochlord&gn=uncommon<-- der zugehörige Char ^^


----------



## Petersburg (23. Juli 2010)

0 Tode durch Hogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (23. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, bei gibts eigentlich nichts so aufregendes, außer vielleicht: 

Abgebaute Erze: 137.834

sonst hat mein Priester, bis auf die Heilung, keine großen Zahlen ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. Juli 2010)

Tode insgesamt : 11032
Tode im Alteractal : 2001
Tode in Ulduar : 412

Am häufigsten getöteter 5-Spieler-Boss in Nordend : Fleischhaken (132)

 Siege über Baron Totenschwur (Stratholme) : 111
Siege über Zul'jin (Zul'Aman) : 77




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (23. Juli 2010)

Cebroc schrieb:


> Postet eure bessten Statistiken!!
> ...



Bekannte Kochrezepte: 338

Niemand hat mehr! *angeb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: ich wurde drauf aufmerksam gemacht, das die Zahl 338 nicht stimmen kann. Hab mich grad extra eingelogt und nochmal geschaut: lt. dem Addon ARL (Ackis Recipe List) beherrsche ich 168 von 169 möglichen (1 Rezept ist nur f. Schurken, das stimmt) Rezepten. Falls ich für Verwirrung gesorgt habe, entschuldige ich mich. Allerdings kann ich für einen Arsenal-Anzeigefehler nichts^^.

Ich beherrsche somit alle im Spiel verfügbaren Kochrezepte, ausgenommen Disteltee (nur für Schurken verfügbar). Auch alle Kochrezepte der gegnerischen Fraktion beherrsche ich (Rezepte sind ja nicht BoP)


----------



## ThoWeib (23. Juli 2010)

Quest abgeschlossen: 4.554 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tägliche Quests abgeschlossen: 1377... Mist, schon 40 zuviel...

Und weil soviel mit Duellen am Start waren:

1 Duell gewonnen
8 Duelle verloren
seit Sommer '06...


----------



## Korgor (23. Juli 2010)

Erhaltene Embleme des Frosts: 512 (Triumph nur 282 ~.~)

Verursachter Schaden insgesamt: 3.194.766.038 (als Tank...)

Siege insgesamt: 238.212 (ka obs viel ist - davon 45.561 Ehrenhafte <-- net viel)

Höchste gewirkte Heilung: 2.100.000 (Prof. inc)

Gesamtzahl der Tode durch die gegnerische Fraktion: -- [(ähm jo, so muss das sein!) Arsenallink ist in Signatur - Tandrol]
Was dazu passt: "Tode durch Vanndar Sturmlanze: --"


----------



## Thaldor (23. Juli 2010)

Insegsamt 7802 erhaltene Dungeonembleme.
150x als Ghul wiederbelebt, dabei spiele ich eh schon nen Untoten...
Am häufigsten verbrauchtes Elixier: Noggenfogger (5221)


----------



## Kuya (23. Juli 2010)

Hmm.. wirklich genial finde ich nur den Erfolg mit meinem Mage (als ich ihn als Undead neu gelevelt habe).

bin Level 51 geworden, und bekam Zeitgleich den Erfolg 50 Quests abgeschlossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexagon (23. Juli 2010)

Höchste Anzahl Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig: 41

Heilung durchgeführt insgesamt: 195221394

Tode durch Ertrinken: 1 und das als hexer xD (war afk)

Durch Entzaubern produzierte Materialien: 7180

Dabei hab ich erst 2 Monate vor BC angefangen


----------



## BuzzerBeater (23. Juli 2010)

DAs einzige was ich zeigen kann:

gefangene Fische: 23.536

Tode durch Hogger: 7


----------



## Angeldynasty (23. Juli 2010)

Mit meinen Druiden! Tode durch Hogger : 1 ^^
7? gz


----------



## Mondbeere (23. Juli 2010)

Duelle gewonnen: 4
Duelle verloren: --

Scheiß Anzahl, aber tierisch gute Quote^^.


----------



## rocketmann (23. Juli 2010)

Bin ich etwas besonderes wenn ich mehr duelle verloren habe als gewonnen bei meinen statistiken ist mir nichts aufgefallen aber habe ein lustiges anliegen das ich überall runter falle wo es geht bin bei icc runter gefallen in dem schloss also da wo man gar nicht runter fallen kann topt das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treach (23. Juli 2010)

Verursachter Schaden insgesamt 7.003.932.089
Tode durch Stürze 121
Heilung durchgeführt insgesamt 229.006.811
Als Ghul wiedererweckt 5
Siege Insgesamt 255985

klasse: dk^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2010)

Tode durch Ertrinken:--
Tode durch Feuer & Lava:--
Tode durch Hogger:--
Tode durch Erschöpfung:--
Wiederbelebung durch Seelensteine:--


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juli 2010)

> Grushdak schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... Im RL ist meine beste Statistik, daß ich nun bald 16 clean lebe,
> ...


Ich glaube, ein Bild wird es nicht geben (muss ich nochmal schauen).
Jedenfalls war letztes Jahr zum 40.ten 25 das niedrigste Alter, auf was ich geschätzt wurde.


----------



## Luk0as (23. Juli 2010)

Hab glaub so um die 350 Falltode und ertrinken 27 und bei Feuer 2


----------



## Camô (23. Juli 2010)

Heute abend das erste Mal den Lk gesehen (bin gildenintern kurzfristig eingesprungen) und nach nur 5 Versuchen down. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War übrigens der erste LK-Kill unserer Gilde.


----------



## Benegeserit (23. Juli 2010)

Erlernte Ingenieurskunstschemata: 400

ka ob das "bemerkenswert" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (23. Juli 2010)

Cebroc schrieb:


> Falsches Forum Ist mir jetzt Peinlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also, auf 7726 ehrenhafte Siege als Nachtelfschurkin (39 at last) war ich mal stolz.


----------



## WeRkO (23. Juli 2010)

Ehrenhafte Siege insgesamt 	41757

Kontinent mit den meisten ehrenhaften Siegen	Nordend (5785)
Ehrenhafte Siege auf Schlachtfeldern 12231


----------



## Chickenburger95 (23. Juli 2010)

Ehrenhafte Siege insgesamt: 28508


----------



## Königmarcus (24. Juli 2010)

ich hab ma n makro mit _/lol_ gemacht und hatte nach ner stunde glaub ich so 10k LOLs ^^, dafür waren die leute die an mir vorbeigelaufen sind glaub ich etwas genervt gewesen ^^
und ja, ich hatte langeweile xD


----------



## numisel (24. Juli 2010)

Tode durch Hogger: 2!!!! (Und das als Taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Am häufigsten benutztes Magierportal: Shattrath (87)

Tode durch Feuer und Lava: 13 (ich gehe gerne Lavabaden, aber AFK gehen kommt dann nich so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Tode insgesamt: 1787


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juli 2010)

Hihi, hab noch 3 gute:

Tode insgesamt 2399
Kreaturen getötet	109531
Am häufigsten getöteter Kreaturtyp Humanoide (35104)


----------



## nosmoke (24. Juli 2010)

äh

schnellster charakter ingame played 4d13h 1-80


----------



## Zevv (24. Juli 2010)

Schwerster verursachter Treffer 550000
das muß gerumst haben


Höchste gewirkte Heilung 2459898 
und das als lock


----------



## Palladin (24. Juli 2010)

jetzt muß ich mich mit meinem main ja auch mal zu wort melden:

verursachter schaden insgesammt:  1742568456
erlittener schaden insgesammt: 	     169290252

tode durch hogger:                                     		0

siege über baron totenschwur:                    	111  (und immer noch kein mount!) 

reittiere besessen:                                         	87 (ich arbeite an der 100! ^^)


----------



## Firechaos (24. Juli 2010)

Winken insgesamt 130 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (24. Juli 2010)

Zevv schrieb:


> ...
> Höchste gewirkte Heilung 2459898
> und das als lock



Das kann ich überbieten!

Höchste gewirkte Heilung: 8785350
...ebenfalls als Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Palladin schrieb:


> ...
> verursachter schaden insgesammt: 1742568456
> ...



Hehe... hier hab ich auch bißchen mehr *g*:

Verursachter Schaden insgesamt: 5820710586


----------



## wertzû (24. Juli 2010)

Cebroc schrieb:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> Deine Duell Statistik ist echt super
> 
> Frostmagier??



hm nein, heal dudu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerPuttes (24. Juli 2010)

/winken 862 und lol´s nur 31 wuuhuuu

Puttes


----------



## kampfdackel89 (24. Juli 2010)

am häufigsten benutztes elixier -- 4987 noggerfogger elixier ( ja ich bin ein junkie) xD


----------



## Nuxxy (24. Juli 2010)

Duelle: 4875
Verloren: 87

Rest spricht für sich


----------



## bämmen (24. Juli 2010)

Duelle gewonnen 977
duelle verloren 2590 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tja ned grad der beste pvp spieler^^

sonst noch:
lols: 110
umarmen:1 für erfolg ^^
winken:512

sonst nix besonderes


----------



## Zevv (24. Juli 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Das kann ich überbieten!
> 
> Höchste gewirkte Heilung: 8785350
> ...ebenfalls als Hexer
> ...



gz, nice.


----------



## Eatmymoo (24. Juli 2010)

Siege über den Propheten Tharon'ja (Heroische Feste Drak'Tharon):73
Tode insgesamt:3429
Benutzte Flugrouten:1643
Erhaltene Embleme des Heldentums:763
Erhaltene Embleme des Frosts:573(triumph nur 371)
Kreaturen getötet:169769
Würfe für Gier bei Plünderungen:2380(bedarf nichtmal 200x)

ka ob des alles besonderst ist, aber ist mir eben aufgefallen


----------



## wertzû (24. Juli 2010)

Nuxxy schrieb:


> Duelle: 4875
> Verloren: 87
> 
> Rest spricht für sich



mage.....

ich hasse sie!

ohja sig zu gross

und need link wills sehen^^


----------



## Izara (24. Juli 2010)

Zospie schrieb:


> Jaja, das sagen se alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nicht die beste, die unfairste ^^ gleich danach die schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (24. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ohne Worte die Statistik sagt wohl alles oder?


----------



## Earthhorn (24. Juli 2010)

Erfolgreiche Luftschiffkämpfe nhc : ~ 16
Erfolgreiche Luftschiffkämpfe hc : ~ 9
-------------------------------------------------------
Erfolgreiche Luftschiffkämpfe gesamt : 25
+
Gedroppte Druidenschuhe beim Luftschiff : 0
+
Running Gags à la "Diesmal sind sie drin!" : 1
+
Enttäuschte Bäume : 2     	(hab mehr DKP , aber wenn sie halt nich droppen ...)


Top this!


----------



## Nexxen (24. Juli 2010)

Talentneuverteilungen 19

Höchste gewirkte Heilung 1568812
Heilung durchgeführt insgesamt 780086226

Tode in Schlachtzügen und Dungeons insgesamt 1419
Tödlichster 25-Spieler-Schlachtzugsboss in Nordend Sindragosa (22)


----------



## Schiimon (24. Juli 2010)

Emblem des Heldentums: 1360
Talentneuverteilungen: 96


----------



## Seryma (24. Juli 2010)

- Verursachter Schaden insgesamt: 1.002.250.466 
- Gewirkte Heilung insgesamt: 703.097.291

Ich bin Heal und Tank-Pala^^

- Erhaltenes Gold insgesamt: 61.611g 22s 43k
- Erhaltene Embleme insgesamt (Zusammengezählt^^): 6.306


----------



## likoria (24. Juli 2010)

Siege ingesamt:  33039

Tode insgesamt:675

und die anderen sind nicht der Rede wert da die Statistiken von BC nicht mitgenommen werden ausser der Arena 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexxen (24. Juli 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schickes Interface. Kannstes mir iwo hochladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (24. Juli 2010)

Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig: 42


----------



## Yagilrallae (24. Juli 2010)

Siege insgesamt 368'125





> 648 Erhaltene Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit
> 
> 2750 Erhaltene Embleme des Heldentums
> 
> ...


Gesamt Embleme: 6987


Tode insgesamt: 6419



Kampf

5.457.731.291 Verursachter Schaden insgesamt
3.061.880.194 Erlittener Schaden insgesamt
183.204.172 Heilung durchgeführt insgesamt
2.934.005.071 Erhaltene Heilung insgesamt
Ausrüstung

4065 Würfe für Gier bei Plünderungen


291 Würfe für Bedarf bei Plünderungen

Reise
3245 Benutzte Flugrouten

Verbrauchsgüter
Fischmahl (1158) Am häufigsten konsumiertes Nahrungsmittel



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-statistics.xml?r=Nethersturm&cn=Yagilrallae&gn=A+Dying+Wish


----------



## Millwall (24. Juli 2010)

Chars auf Level 70 gelöscht: 2 (darunter mein erster Main zu Classic/BC-Zeiten)

Chars auf Level 80 gelöscht: 2 (darunter mein zweiter Main aus BC/WotLK-Zeiten)

Chars unter Level 25 gelöscht: über 50




Man sieht, ich pflege keine allzu enge Beziehung zu den kleinen Pixelmännchen.


----------



## Deis (24. Juli 2010)

Kreaturen getoetet: 99989
Verursachter Schaden insgesamt: 2.151.081.726
Durch Questbelohnungen erhaltenes Gold: 22956g 70s 50k
Für Reisen ausgegebenes Gold: 225g 70s 17k


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. Juli 2010)

Gold für Talentneuverteilungen ausgegeben:
Mehr als 5000g


----------



## gloob (24. Juli 2010)

verursachter schaden 5885`416`475
höchste gewirkte heilung 8`785`350  als hunter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2010)

Geld an Blizzard gezahlt : Drölftausendeuronen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marrow (24. Juli 2010)

Tode insgesammt:                   3402
	davon dann durchs fallen: 499
	Tode in ICC:                     367

Spiele hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deshalb verstehe ich eig nicht warum ich so oft gestorben bin aber das sammelt sich im Laufe der Zeit =D


----------



## Tinkerballa (24. Juli 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> nicht die beste, die unfairste ^^ gleich danach die schurken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kann man so nicht sagen, kommt auf die eigene klasse an^^

ich spiel palatank und hasse mages im pvp. schurken dagegen liegen binnen sekunden im staub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cebroc (25. Juli 2010)

hab noch was....


*Siege über Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer (Terrasse der Magister) 76*

war mal jede Tag TDM Hero.

Leider bisher nur 3 mal Mount dropen sehen und nicht bekommen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Siege über Illidan Sturmgrimm (Der Schwarze Tempel) 27*

war mal jede Woche BT wegen den Illidan Cleve

leider nur einmal dropen sehen.


*Siege über C'Thun (Tempel von Ahn'Qiraj) 32

*Meist gekillter Classic Raid Boss.

*
Tode durch Feuer und Lava 9*

Kein Kommentar.

*
Tode durch Erschöpfung 11
*
auch kein Kommentar.


----------



## Simi1994 (25. Juli 2010)

248'563 lols...


----------



## Fasor (25. Juli 2010)

Mit meinem Schamie habe ich 

32 tägliche Kochquest abgeschlossen

aber 120 Kochmarken von Dalaran gesammt bekommen

nett nur frag ich mich wie ich das angestellt habe


----------



## EisblockError (25. Juli 2010)

Eine gute Duellstatistik sagt 0 über das können eines Spielers aus.

btw: Tode durch Hogger: 1


----------



## Kehrin (25. Juli 2010)

Nahrung konsumiert : 928
Gold für Talentverteilung ausgeben : 171G
Anzahl der Nutzungen des Ruhesteins: 391
LOL´S insgesamt: 828
Gespielte Schlachtfelder: 172

Ps: Ja ich weis das es nicht die besten Statistiken sind.


----------



## StrikeX (25. Juli 2010)

Höchste gewirkte Heilung : 5.100.000 als Warri Tank o.O
schwerster verursachter Treffer : 349372
schwerster erlittener Treffer : 63800

sollte mal Lk lonely tryen xD


----------



## ChAzR (25. Juli 2010)

Heilung durchgeführt insgesamt: 3850287282

gibt sicher genug mit mehr


----------



## nuriina (26. Juli 2010)

Schlachten in Warsong: 420
Zurückgebrachte oder eingenommene Flaggen: 320

Auf 19.

Gibt aber andere mit noch besserem Verhältnis. Hab am Anfang mit dem Schami nur geheilt, das letzte halbe Jahr mich auf FCing konzentriert.


----------



## cErIaTz (26. Juli 2010)

Anzahl der Nutzungen des Ruhesteins 48 xD


achso und ja ich bin Stufe 80 xD


----------



## TheStormrider (26. Juli 2010)

Habe keine genaue Zahl, weil Acc. grad eingfroren ist, aber ungefähr so:

Tode in 5vs5 Arena: 120

Aber ich bin mir ABSOLUT sicher, dass ich noch nie in einem 5vs5 Arenakampf war. Weder gewertet noch ungewertet. Seltsam nicht?


----------



## Annovella (26. Juli 2010)

Cebroc schrieb:


> War kein Vorurteil
> 
> hab bisher auf meinem Server nur einen Frostmagier mit so einer guten Statistik gesehen(liegt warscheinlich daran das ich auf einem Pve Server bin)
> 
> deswegen komme ich gleich auf Frostmagier.



Man nehme einen zweit-Account und duelliere ihn bis in die Unendlichkeit. Er hat eh keine Duelle gegen gleichwertige Spieler gemacht, egal was er ist und wieviel skill er hat.


----------



## Pusillin (26. Juli 2010)

Indoras schrieb:


> Bin Schneider + VZ und habe 555 (Hurra Schnapszahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du Lügner - es gibt gerade mal 296 Verzauberungsformeln im Spiel und auch garantiert nicht so viele Schneiderrezepte.
Deinen anderen Angaben kann man wohl auch nicht mehr trauen.


----------



## Danderoy (26. Juli 2010)

4505 Tode
durch auktionen Erhaltenes Gold: 55279 Gold (lvl 3 Character)


----------



## Meatwookie (26. Juli 2010)

Duels: 13
Duels lost: 14

kA wies kommt


----------



## pirmin93 (26. Juli 2010)

Anzahl des Musizierens auf der kleinsten Geige der Welt: 37 ^.^


----------



## Pusillin (26. Juli 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Bekannte Kochrezepte: 338
> 
> Niemand hat mehr! *angeb*
> 
> ...



Und niemand hat ne längere Nase als du.
Es sind maximal 168 Rezepte (als Schurke) möglich.

Ich verstehs echt nicht: Wieso gibt es bei buffed so viele Leute, die für ein
bisschen Angeberei so dreist lügen müssen.
Einfach assozial und arm.


----------



## Narfmaster (26. Juli 2010)

Zeit bis lvl 60: 4 Tage 5 Stunden 23 Minuten. Davon Flugzeit: 2 Stunden minimum

Ansonsten: 
Quests beendet: 716
Durchschnittliche erledigte Quests pro tag: 716

oO iwas stimmt an den stats net oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (26. Juli 2010)

Narfmaster schrieb:


> Zeit bis lvl 60: 4 Tage 5 Stunden 23 Minuten. Davon Flugzeit: 2 Stunden minimum




Bin mit meniem Shami gerade 66, Zeit: 4 Tage, 7 Stunden
Mein Krieger ist 76, Zeit: 5 Tage, 2 Stunden
Hab bei beiden Ingi, Erste Hilfe und jeweils noch einen Beurf mit hochgeskillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (26. Juli 2010)

1 mal gestorben durch Hogger auf lvl 80


----------



## NuDdElSuPpE (26. Juli 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Und niemand hat ne längere Nase als du.
> Es sind maximal 168 Rezepte (als Schurke) möglich.



Also bei mir sinds laut Armory 225 Kochrezepte und 320 Vz Formeln. Kannst ja nachschaun wennst willst (Patchy - Ambossar EU)

Sonst noch:

Tode: 1525 -> durch Stürze: 32
Quests abgeschlossen: 3463 (und den Titel nich? wtf?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Talentneuverteilungen: 28

MfG


----------



## Shamaninn (26. Juli 2010)

erhaltene epische Gegenstände: 1140
erhaltene legendäre Gegenstände: 13
geplünderte epische Gegenstände: 1158
erhaltene Embleme: 11308

1 Sieg über Baron Totenschwur(und ich hab das Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

tödlichste Bosse: 10er und 25er jeweils der LK, 35 Wipes im 10er und 13 im 25er

Ach ja, und, die traurigste "Statistik", seid dem Firstkill vom Rat vor fast 4 Monaten ist noch nie
die Offhand für meinen Enhancershami gedroppt.


----------



## Kuisito (26. Juli 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> Tödlichster 25-Spieler-Schlachtzugsboss in Nordend Der Lichkönig (5)
> 
> Siege über den Lichkönig (Eiskrone, 25 Spieler) (12)
> 
> ...



Pic or it didnt happen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juli 2010)

90.60.90
mehr muss ich nicht sagen


----------



## GunSchot (26. Juli 2010)

Hab mir jetzt mal alles durchgelesen um zu sehen ob ich was toppen kann und fang auch gleich mal an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erlernte Ingenieurskunstschemata:* 488 als Lederträger, 1 fehlt noch aus MC und 1 aus Sunwell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Abgeschlossene Quests:* 6841, kommt daher da ich auf Hordenseite war und dort alles gemacht habe und dann auf Allie Seite geswitched bin. 

*Bekannte Kochkunstrezepte* hatte jemand 338 gepostet. So viele habe ich auch, es gibt auch nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kreaturen getötet:* 254377 (Humanoide: 101001 LOL) 

*Anzahl der Nutzungen des Ruhesteins:* 1327

*Siege über Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer (Terasse des Magister):* 50, für 2 Personen (Ich und heiler) beide Mount und beide Phönixküken


----------



## Shayre (26. Juli 2010)

Heilung durchgeführt insgesamt: 4.003.666.444


----------



## No_ones (26. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Rechner und Konsolen seit: 7. Lebensjahr
> Erstes System: Pong Konsole
> Zocke seit: 1989 (Pong Konsole + Atari 2600)
> Erstes selbstständig gekauftes Spiel: snake rattle n roll (NES)
> ...



oOoOoOoOoO 298 spiele ? xD screen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadria (26. Juli 2010)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Und niemand hat ne längere Nase als du.
> Es sind maximal 168 Rezepte (als Schurke) möglich.
> 
> Ich verstehs echt nicht: Wieso gibt es bei buffed so viele Leute, die für ein
> ...



Danke das du mich als asozial bezeichnest ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Arsenal steht bei mir: Bekannte Kochrezpte 338 (klick).

Ich muss dir recht geben das die Zahl 338 wohl nicht stimmt. Hab mich grad extra eingelogt und nochmal geschaut: lt. dem Addon ARL (Ackis Recipe List) beherrsche ich 168 von 169 möglichen (1 Rezept ist nur f. Schurken, das stimmt) Rezepten.

1. Ich beherrsche alle im Spiel verfügbaren Kochrezepte, ausgenommen Disteltee (nur für Schurken verfügbar). Auch alle Kochrezepte der gegnerischen Fraktion beherrsche ich -> Ich hab somit längste Nase! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Ich habe nicht gelogen! Das Arsenal lügt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Chillers (26. Juli 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> Im Arsenal steht bei mir: Bekannte Kochrezpte 338 (klick).
> 
> Ich muss dir recht geben das die Zahl 338 wohl nicht stimmt. Hab mich grad extra eingelogt und nochmal geschaut: lt. dem Addon ARL (Ackis Recipe List) beherrsche ich 168 von 169 möglichen (1 Rezept ist nur f. Schurken, das stimmt) Rezepten.
> 
> ...



Na, ich hoffe, du kannst wirklich kochen und versalzt nicht alles. Ansonsten: GZ!


----------



## Vedhoc (27. Juli 2010)

Ich war zu Classic Zeiten mit meinem Hexer mit 32 in Ws und im Arathibecken ehrführchtig.. screen müsst i wo auf meinem alten Pc rumgammeln.--

edit: Ach.. und 32k pvp-kills^^


----------



## Esda (27. Juli 2010)

Am häufigsten benutzter Heiltrank: Trank des verrückten Alchemisten (11) *muharrharr*mit Fläschchen um mich werf*

Würfe für Gier bei Plünderungen: 962
Würfe für Bedarf bei Plünderungen: 482 
ist das jetzt ne schlechte Quote? Bin ich gierig?

Tode während der Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers: 35
ich könnte schwören, das waren mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allein bei den Faction Champs!

LOLs insgesamt: 529
... das ist in einer exponetiellen Kurve nach oben geschossen, nachdem ich mir zusammen mit einem der anderen Heiler das Makro
/tar SpielerXY /lol
gemacht haben, weil er bei jeder ICC-Trashgruppe verreckt ist (Meleeschamane *hust*)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (27. Juli 2010)

Anzahl an Umarmungen       	3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ^k (27. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Wuhu da hat mal wieder jemand Duelle gegen Gegner ohne den Hauch einer Chance gemacht und brüstet sich jetzt damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Freundin zieht sich bei mir unter Dala immer Seelensplitter, danach flüchte ich oder werd mit lowhp vermöbelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueMode (27. Juli 2010)

Insane in 4 tagen gefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nur 12k gold ausgegeben!


----------



## Lokibu (27. Juli 2010)

> Rechner und Konsolen seit: 7. Lebensjahr
> Erstes System: Pong Konsole
> Zocke seit: 1989 (Pong Konsole + Atari 2600)
> Aktiv gespielt auf: PC, C64, Amiga 500, Atari 2600, Atari 7800, Pong Konsole, Neo Geo, SNES, NES, Master System, Mega Drive, Sega CD, Phillips CDi, Playstation, Playstation 2, XBOX, XBOX360
> ...



Kommt zu 90% in etwa auch mit meinen Erfolgen hin. Allerdings war mein erstes gekauftes Spiel "Giana Sisters": XBOX gar nicht getestet. Inzwischen Playstation 3 gekauft anstatt XBOX360 und neuerdings auch eine WII
Spiele haben sich seit meiner Ausbildung vor 6 Jahren auf genau 1 für PC und 30 PS 2, 15 PS3, 5 WII reduziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Programmierkenntnisse in Basic mit Hilfe von C64 selbständig erworben.
Erstes Spiel für C64 in Basic programmiert mit 12 Jahren. (Ähnlich wie das Spiel auf der Pong Konsole.. ja im ernst, hab das in der Schule aus langeweile gemacht. In Basic war das ja net so schwer). 
Homepages/PHP Foren und Pages programmiert seit: 1999 bis 2005. In der Zeit auch beim Onlinebrowserspiel "Gangwars" mitgearbeitet als Programmierer und Moderator. Hiernach wurde es vom Chef verkauft. Jetzt ist es kommerziell geworden.
Filmesammlung über 600 DVDs, davon 150 Horrorfilme, komplette Simpsons Staffeln, (mein größter Wunsch ist es alle Horrorfilme die es jemals gab gesehen zu haben) 
Erstes Online Spiel : Diablo 2 (das erste mal 2 Tage ohne Pause gespielt)


Achja.. und in WOW.. nichts besonderes erreicht. Alles so wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## Linostar (27. Juli 2010)

über 120stürze 
40mal ertrunken 
10mal an erschöpfung gestorben
3mal durch lava

bug sucher - unbezahlbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (27. Juli 2010)

Siege über Baron Tudesschwur: 8 - und ich habs Mount xD


----------



## Cebroc (28. Juli 2010)

Siege über Baron Totenschwur (Stratholme) 52

und kein Mount 


Welches Glück ihr immer alle habt.


----------



## Tamirato (28. Juli 2010)

5 Tode durch Hoger


----------



## lunaticblue (28. Juli 2010)

Gefühlte 50 Todesstürze,


von der Aldoranhöhe,

als Pala


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neferi (28. Juli 2010)

Ob das wer toppt?


----------



## Piposus (28. Juli 2010)

Cebroc schrieb:


> Postet eure bessten Statistiken!!
> 
> Meine sind:
> 
> ...



Meine sind: 5 Jahre (fast 6) meiner Gilde treu, immer Progressgeraidet, immer auf doofe "Erfolge" geschissen.

Ergänzung:

- Die Angleichung der Hybrid-Dps für schlecht befunden, solange die "alten" DD's nicht auch eine weitere Rolle bekommen
- Immer beanstandet, dass WotNOOBk zu einfach ist.
- Immer beanstandet, dass das Gatesystem scheisse ist, weil Langeweile (Normalmode -> Hardmode)
- Immer beanstandet, dass limitierte Versuche auf dem Realmpool Blutdurst (aber generell auch) beschissen sind, weil (vorallem auf dem Realmpool Blutdurst) immer Lags auftreten und Leute Standbilder und Disconnects haben. Sowas kann man in einem Soloplayerspiel realisieren.
- Mir würde sicher noch mehr einfallen, aber ich muss los.

/PS: Was ich damit sagen will: Die WoW-interne Statistik sagt nichts aus. Reicht bei manchen vielleicht für eine (kleine) Erektion, mehr ist nicht.


----------



## nuriina (3. August 2010)

In der Kriegshymnenschlucht eingenommene Flaggen 4
Zurückgebrachte Flaggen in der Kriegshymnenschlucht 470
LOLs insgesamt 49342
Schlachten in der Kriegshymnenschlucht 11

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-statistics.xml?r=Dentarg&cn=Halfbreezy&gn=AquaTeen+HalfbreedForce

Nicht mein Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarvan (3. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> viel?
> 
> 2483 duelle
> 112 verloren
> ...



Die anderen 2371 hast nicht verloren aus denen bist geflüchtet was?


----------



## stefscot (3. August 2010)

Höchste Anzahl Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig: 				48
Höchste Anzahl Fraktionen auf Wohlwollend oder höher:     52
Erhaltene Legendäre Gegenstände: 					16
Tödlichster Dungeonboss in Nordend:				     Loken (8) << war Anfangs richtig knackig als Palaheiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tode in der Eiskronenzitadelle: 						409

mfg

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-statistics.xml?r=Shattrath&cn=Wnox&gn=KoR


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (3. August 2010)

*Siege über Baron Totenschwur (Stratholme) 578 *
und immernoch kein Mount -.-"
*
Siege über Ragnaros (Geschmolzener Kern) 74*
und immernoch kein legendary Kolben und das obwohl ich nach kill nummer 12 schon den Rohkolben fertig hatte :O

*Siege über Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer (Terrasse der Magister) 112*
YES das pet hab ich aber weder die Kugel noch das Mount -.-"

*Tode durch Stürze 654*
jaja man sollte nicht ungebingt ein Totem auf die Taste R legen und automatisch Absitzen anschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarvan (3. August 2010)

Tode in Heroischen 5-Spieler-Dungeons insgesamt: 100
Tode in der Eiskronenzitadelle: 94
Tode durch Stürze: 25
Verursachter Schaden insgesamt: 1205868291= Einemilliardezweihundertfünfmillionenachthundertachtundsechzigtausendzweihunderteinundneunzig.
Talentneuverteilungen: Gerade mal 2 und diese auch nur bei meiner Dual Disziskillung (Schattenpriester).
Am häufigsten getöteter Kreaturtyp: Untote (25803)
Quests abgeschlossen: 2064
Verschiedene Nahrungsmittel konsumiert: 58

Nach einer längeren Spielpause war der Char Stufe 30, als ich da angefangen hab gab es Icc bereits. :-)

P.s: Kann es sein, dass man die Goldstatistiken im Arsenal nicht nachlesen kann? :-(


----------



## Shendria (3. August 2010)

Arenen:
3v3 Kämpfe --

Tode:
Tode in 3v3-Arenakämpfen  44


Sehr interessant.....


----------



## Healor (3. August 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Rechner und Konsolen seit: 7. Lebensjahr
> Erstes System: Pong Konsole
> Zocke seit: 1989 (Pong Konsole + Atari 2600)
> Erstes selbstständig gekauftes Spiel: snake rattle n roll (NES)
> ...



Nice, sieht bei mir änlich aus. Nur bist du glaube ich ein oder zwei Jährchen älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechner und Konsolen seit: auch dem 7. Lebensjahr
Erstes System: Donkey Kong Handheld
Erstes durchgespieltes Spiel auf PC: Monkey Island 1
Zocken seit: keine Ahnung, die erste Berührung waren Arcade Automaten und diverse Handhelds
Erstes selbst gekauftes Spiel: Mystic Quest auf dem Game Boy, das Spiel mit den Kugeln (mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein) für den NES
Aktiv gespielt auf: PC, NES, SNES, Dreamcast, PSP, Game Boy, Sega Mega Drive, Game Gear, Neo Geo, PS1, PS2, PS3, Wii, Xbox, Xbox 360, Atari 2600, C64, diverse uralt Handhelds und diverse Arcade Konsolen
Im Internet unterwegs seit: keine Ahnung, damals konnte man jedenfalls noch nicht viel machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erstes, echtes Modem: 14,4

Ach das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (3. August 2010)

Erster Rechner 1986 (Commodore C4+), erstes Spiel Kick-Start
Längste Zock-Pause: 4 Jahre 7 Monate während Ausbildung und Studium
gegessene Menge an Gummibärchen aller Art: 2.268 kg (Hochrechnung aufgrund des Tagesbedarfs unter Abzug von Urlaubs- und Abstinenztagen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Priesterlein:
Heilung durchgeführt insgesamt: 1.998.013.599
Verursachter Schaden insgesamt: 1.025.163.091
Generell WOW:
Tödlichster 10-Spieler-Schlachtzugsboss in Nordend: Mimiron (119)
Tode in Schlachtzügen und Dungeons insgesamt: 4701


----------



## Harkor (3. August 2010)

Jetzt kommts ...

Duelle gewonnen 1
Duelle verloren 2

Ich brauchte mein Duellikat, und zwei andere auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte ich erwähnt, das ich nicht auf Duelle stehe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith flüstert mir gerade zu, dass man die Arsenalstatistik knicken kann. Mit meiner Schurkin hatte ich mir mit 70 im Auge die Gladiklingen besorgt. Im Arsenal steht, ich wäre im Auge nie gestorben, das ist doch mal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. August 2010)

Tode in Naxxramas 262

 Tode in Ulduar 	336

Tode während der Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers 23

 Tode in der Eiskronenzitadelle 312 


btw wo hab ich wohl länger bzw weiter geraidet? xD und trotzdem bis jetzt nie zu yogg gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (9. August 2010)

Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig: 47
Reittiere: 102
Pets: 105
erhaltenes Gold insgesamt: 290.000


----------



## Meredithe (9. August 2010)

Tode durch andere Spieler insgesamt: 1600

Gesamtzahl der Tode durch die Gegnerische Fraktion: --- (WTF? oO)

Tode duch ertrinken: 1 (Und der war mit absicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Am häufigsten verbrauchtes Elixier: Noggenfogger 1599

Am häufigsten getöteter Kreaturtyp: 68549 (Humanoide)

Haustiere: 103

DD xD


----------



## Monsterwarri (9. August 2010)

Murinus schrieb:


> Tödlichster 25-Spieler-Schlachtzugsboss in Nordend Der Lichkönig (5)
> 
> Siege über den Lichkönig (Eiskrone, 25 Spieler) (12)
> 
> ...



Die maximalste Anzahl an whipes bei nem Boss waren 5Stück und das bei LK, die ganzen HCs biste einfach so durchgerusht, und das ohne Raiderfahrung aus Ulduar etc? kA obs Sarkasmus sein soll, aber wenn nicht dann wiederhole ich jetzt nur die Worte eines Vorposters: Pics or it didnt happen...


----------



## Monsterwarri (9. August 2010)

Lornorr schrieb:


> Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig: 47
> Reittiere: 102
> Pets: 105
> erhaltenes Gold insgesamt: 290.000



Same...


----------



## Amandea (9. August 2010)

Meinen Bankchar find ich toll: 

Durch Auktionen erhaltenes Gold: -1.460.887.936

Erstellte Auktionen: 33555

Die Hexe hat:

28 Gold für Post ausgegeben,
420 mal ihren GS benutzt,
3.639.326.731 Schaden verursacht
20 mal bei Flickwerk im 25er Schlachtzug gestorben (das warn noch zeiten)
4762 Quests abgeschlossen
13932 Fische und anderes geangelt und noch immer keine Schildkröte


----------



## pvenohr (9. August 2010)

Hmm, grad bei meiner Trollmagierin entdeckt:

Höchste gewirkte Heilung: 74.717 Punkte


----------



## Morélia (9. August 2010)

Schwerster verursachter Treffer: 950000

Ne schöne Runde Zahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zakuma (9. August 2010)

> *Siege über Baron Totenschwur (Stratholme) 578 *
> und immernoch kein Mount -.-"



Armer Kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Mage hatte es nach dem 6. Run und mein Hexer war auch nur etwa 10~12 mal drin

 Tödlichster Dungeonboss in Nordend Loken (17)

Als stoffi hatte man damals ohne t7,5 und einen guten healer es nur schwer überlebt :/


Siege über Loken (Heroische Hallen der Blitze) 32

Tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nachher konnte man ihn dann einfach abfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und er war einfach nur verdammt oft Daylie Hero Quest damal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (9. August 2010)

Mein 71er Krieger ist Tank und wurde bisher noch nie von einem Priester wiederbelebt. Erstaunlich^^


----------



## Premutos (9. August 2010)

Sinlow schrieb:


> Hmmm, irgendwie hat ZAM da mei lebenslauf gepostet, ausser das alles raus muss wo sega drauf steht... und mal ehrlich, wer konnte sich schon ne NeoGeo leisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo..hab auch nen ähnlichen lebenslauf...nur spiele ich seit 87 und hab ein paar systeme weniger gehabt...aber nen neo geo hab ich immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (9. August 2010)

Stiv_Gamer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> das sidn mal groé zahlen *g*





Ui einer Aus Garrosh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei den zahlen wundere ich mich nich xD typisch Murloc stolen my bike 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (9. August 2010)

Ich war jetzt lange nicht online aber denke, ich kann immer noch ganz gut mitmischen:

Die Besten stats meines Paladins (seit 5 Jahren einziger Char):

Talentumverteilungen: 62 (vor Dual Specc)
Ehrfürchtige Fraktionen: 23
verursachter Schaden insgesamt: 1611710168
Insgesamt verurssachte Heilung: (Kein Heiler): 152601653
Siege insgesamt, die Erfahrung oder Ehrenpunkte verleihen: 66951
weltweite, ehrenhafte Siege: 634
Todesstöße insgesamt: 41817
Tode insgesamt: 2583
Tode durch stürzen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 35
Quests abgschl.: 4120
LOLs insgesamt: 74

In Duellen bin ich definitiv nicht annähernd so gut wie du^^

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Alexstrasza&cn=L%C3%A9g%C3%AAnd&gn=BlackDevils

Bin seit ca. 4 Monaten nicht mehr on gewesen, meist ohnehin nur sporadisch nach BC und hol dann zu Cata wieder auf!

Peace und LG

Legend


----------



## Michithekiller (9. August 2010)

Erhaltenes Gold -1754230482 Kupfer !


----------



## Alcois (9. August 2010)

Talent tree respecs: 86
Total damage done: 7349008224
Deaths in Icecrown Citadel: 588 
Total kills that grant experience or honor: 100611


----------



## Potpotom (9. August 2010)

Habe in 4 Jahren nur 2 Duelle verloren. Ha!

Duels won: 0

Hmmm...


----------



## ThaMinder (9. August 2010)

Nahrung konsumiert: 5240

 Erhaltene Legendäre Gegenstände: 13
Schwerster verursachter Treffer: 400000

 Verursachter Schaden insgesamt: 1963228217
Erhaltene Heilung insgesamt: 146939627
Todesstöße insgesamt: 32012
Tode insgesamt: 1895

sind einfach die zahlen die mir so beim durchschaun am besten vorgekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meitertot (9. August 2010)

Mein krieger hat 1832 tode 62 stürze 20 duch hogger .120 duel siege 93 verloreb


----------



## Daxtory (9. August 2010)

Healing done: 6.299.298.674
Largest heal cast: 8.785.350

Damage done: 2.143.279.307
Largest hit dealt: 904.000

Creatures killed: 325.779
Creature type killed the most: 103.745(undead)

Total Deaths: 6503
Deaths in Ulduar: 527
Deaths in Icecrown Citadel: 992

joa, das sind denn so meine interessantesten stats von meinem heal shaman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontaDella (9. August 2010)

[font="Calibri,"]*202900598Heilung durchgeführt insgesamt. *[/font]
[font="Calibri,"] *39744658Erhaltene Heilung insgesamt.*[/font]
[font="Calibri,"] *48350 Siege insgesamt. *[/font]
[font="Calibri,"] *Winken 76. Bin sehr sozial^^*[/font]
[font="Calibri,"]*Duelle 30 Gewonnen*[/font]
*Duelle 29 verloren*


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (9. August 2010)

Amandea schrieb:


> Meinen Bankchar find ich toll:
> 
> Durch Auktionen erhaltenes Gold: -1.460.887.936
> 
> Erstellte Auktionen: 33555



Hm zweifel ich an. Es sei denn du meinst 146.088 G 79 S 36 K. Realistisch.

Oder meinst du tatsächlich eine Milliarde? Dann müsstest du immerhin mit einer Auktion 43.500 G einnehmen. 

n1


----------



## Potpotom (9. August 2010)

Pupsi_Baer schrieb:


> Hm zweifel ich an. Es sei denn du meinst 146.088 G 79 S 36 K. Realistisch.
> 
> Oder meinst du tatsächlich eine Milliarde? Dann müsstest du immerhin mit einer Auktion 43.500 G einnehmen.
> 
> n1


Das ist schon richtig so... einmal übers Cap gekommen und aus die Maus. Das System kann das dann nicht mehr verarbeiten und gibt den negativen Wert aus. 

Irgendwo hier hat das schonmal jemand erklärt... irgendwelche Binärcodes etc. und solch Kram ist dafür verantwortlich.


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (9. August 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig so... einmal übers Cap gekommen und aus die maus.



Hm spricht ja eindeutig für solche Statistiken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Müsst ich mal bei mir schauen obs dann auch so utopisch hoch ist.


----------



## Etymidiana (9. August 2010)

Ergebnise vom Hexer

Talentneuverteilung 82

Verursachter Schaden insgesamt 4.770.077.086

Erhaltene Heilung insgesamt 	468.314.418

Heilung durchgeführt insgesamt 	317.360.612

 	(komisch das Heiler nur weniger als 1/4 ausmacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Todesstöße insgesamt 104.863

Tode insgesamt 5.817 (als Hexer ist man da stolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quests abgeschlossen 6.090

Benutzte Flugrouten 636

LoLs insgesamt 533


Soweit das vllt interessante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irongnom (9. August 2010)

Ich hatte mal ne nette Satistik nach nem Arathibeckenspiel mit meinem Dk.

35 Todesstöße : 2 Tode

War aber auch in einem 70-79 Bg und ich selber war lvl 79 oder 78. Hat trotzdem irre spaß gemacht


----------



## Xterna (9. August 2010)

Amandea schrieb:


> Meinen Bankchar find ich toll:
> 
> Durch Auktionen erhaltenes Gold: -1.460.887.936
> 
> ...



bin ich blind?
hab jetzt sowohl auf dem main als auch auf dem bankchar in die statistiken geschaut und find nirgends einen reiter in dem es um gold, ah oder post geht. würd mich aber brennend interessieren wieviel da so zusammen gekommen ist.
unter was steht das?


----------



## Pako (9. August 2010)

Xterna schrieb:


> bin ich blind?
> hab jetzt sowohl auf dem main als auch auf dem bankchar in die statistiken geschaut und find nirgends einen reiter in dem es um gold, ah oder post geht. würd mich aber brennend interessieren wieviel da so zusammen gekommen ist.
> unter was steht das?



Unter dem Reiter Statistiken dann Charakter und dann Vermögen ;-)


----------



## Jalandir (9. August 2010)

Von meinem Pala, erst seit Mitte/Ende PdK im Raidgeschehen:

Schwerster erlittener Treffer: 72.366 Was mich da nur getroffen hat

Erlittener Schaden insgesamt: 1.690.009.422 
Erhaltene Heilung insgesam: 1.723.577.644 Wie geht denn das? Mehr geheilt worden als überhaupt Schaden bekommen?

Höchste gewirkte Heilung: 10.200.000 Das muss mir erst wer nachmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tuerlich (9. August 2010)

ich weis nicht, ob die werte so aussergewöhnlich sind, aber trotzdem:

Verursachter Schaden insgesamt: 8.881.971.524
Erhaltene Legendäre Gegenstände: 12
Tödlichster 10-Spieler-Schlachtzugsboss in Nordend: Algalon der Beobachter (33)

jaja das war damals ein gewipe xD

edit: @jalandir 	wegen dem schaden/heilungsverhältnis: ->overheal!


----------



## Schisack (9. August 2010)

Legendofz schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt lange nicht online aber denke, ich kann immer noch ganz gut mitmischen:
> 
> In Duellen bin ich definitiv nicht annähernd so gut wie du^^
> 
> ...



Dein Links hat dich erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du warst Ende Mai ständig on...das sind bisschen mehr als 2 Monate


----------



## ach was solls. (9. August 2010)

Tode durch Hogger: 72


----------



## Irgen (9. August 2010)

Insgesamt verursachte Heilung: 15889599

.....als Unholy-Dk.........................


----------



## lucky82 (9. August 2010)

Am häufigsten verbrauchtes Elixier: Noggenfoggers Elixier (4470)
Tiere getötet:


----------



## lucky82 (9. August 2010)

Am häufigsten verbrauchtes Elixier: Noggenfoggers Elixier (4470)
Tiere getötet: 14390	(blöde weihe)
Talentneuverteilungen: 133
Tode durch Stürze 59 nc -.-


----------



## rocksor (9. August 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> pics or it didn't happen.



Ahhh er kann Englisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucky82 (9. August 2010)

sry für doppel post weiß nit wie ich den einen wieder wegbekomme =(


----------



## datob (9. August 2010)

1x Schurke lvl 80 ---->Inaktiv seid 8 Monaten
1x Paladin lvl 80 ---->Inaktiv seid 8 Monaten
toppt das erstmal xD


----------



## Talgur (9. August 2010)

Kreaturen getötet: 195186
Unterschiedliche Arten von Kreaturen getötet: 10
Am häufigsten getöteter Kreaturtyp: Humanoide (61155)
Tiere getötet: 12779

Mhh...Ich mag anscheinend keine Humanoide und keine Tiere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkjoker (9. August 2010)

als mage: verursachter schaden: 880862139 ( ich spiele ihn kaum noch :-))
 	 verursachte heilung: 10597318 (soviele verbände habe ich nu auch net benutzt)
 	tode in schlachtzügen insgesamt: 580
 	durchschnittliche anzahl abgeschlossener quests pro tag: 2982.00 (Oo wie das denn....und ich habe net mal meinen Meister der Lehren)

mitn schamanen: Am häufigsten verbrauchtes Elixier: Noggenfoggers Elixier (40) xD


----------



## Xterna (10. August 2010)

Pako schrieb:


> Unter dem Reiter Statistiken dann Charakter und dann Vermögen ;-)



ich hab diesen reiter gar nicht. im arsenal unter charackter stehen bei mir nur
verbrauchsgüter
ruf
ausrüstung

nix von geld. muss ich da irgendwas aktivieren oder so?


----------



## WackoJacko (10. August 2010)

neferi schrieb:


> Ob das wer toppt?



WTF? xD

das nenn ich mal nen geilen bug bzw. geile bearbeitung des bildes.


----------

